# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Controlled delivery

## pilotR1

Just found this searching google....




*Controlled delivery of **** Labs products in Maryland* 

Mark Miller of Maryland is the latest **** Labs customer to get himself caught up in a controlled delivery. Although I’ve seen details about this bust making the rounds on various discussion boards and blogs, nobody has pointed out the most important facts yet, namely:

1. This was a controlled delivery
2. The products were from **** Labs

**** has had what can best be called a spotty reputation for avoiding law enforcement. Brian Wainstein, one of the company’s owners served some time in Ireland for dealing steroids , and currently has warrants out for his arrest in both the United States as well as Canada, where one of his remailers, Glen England (aka England, aka LivingSteel), faced charges not too long ago.

Although I didn’t do much research into this latest bust involving ****, you’ll note in the story below that “Stanoplex” is mentioned as one of the seized steroids in the controlled delivery. Stanoplex, of course, is ****’s name for their Stanozolol (Winstrol ) product, and they remail from Romania as well as Greece. Granted, it’s not a particularly original name, but **** is certainly the largest company using it at the moment.

Of course, XT Labs also manufactures a “Stanoplex” product, but they are located in Mexico (certainly not shipping from Greece and Romania). Apex Pharmaceuticals made a product called “Stanoplex” but once again, these guys are also located in Mexico. Clearly the preponderance of evidence points to this controlled delivery being related to **** Labs.

I’m not sure why nobody has picked up on the fact that this was an **** related bust, but I’ve attached the article in question, so you can check it out for yourself:

SALISBURY — A 30-year-old fitness studio owner has been charged with drug possession this week after city police and federal agents allegedly found syringes and suspected steroids inside a black bag he was carrying, according to police.

Mark Eugene Miller, owner of Mark Miller Fitness in the 900 block of South Salisbury Boulevard, was placing the bag in his truck when Salisbury Police and U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement agents seized the bag, according to charging documents.

ICE, an investigative agency within the U.S. Department of Homeland Security that enforces immigration and customs laws, alerted city police to two alleged packages, one from Greece and one from Romania, Miller was expecting. His arrest came at the end of a weeklong investigation by city and federal investigators, according to Salisbury police.

“Customs gets involved in anything illegal from overseas,” said Lt. Rob Kemp, a spokesman for the Salisbury Police Department.

Police said they found more than 300 prescription steroids, including Anapolon, Oxandrolone and Stanoplex, according to court documents. Investigators also found several syringes inside the bag.

Following the search, police took Miller into custody and charged him with multiple counts of possessing a controlled dangerous substance. The fitness center owner was released on his own recognizance the same day, according to court records.

Miller did not return phone calls for comment from The Daily Times on Friday.

Possession of a controlled dangerous substance is a misdemeanor in Maryland and carries a maximum penalty of four years in prison.

A Wicomico County District Court hearing for Miller has been scheduled for early April. However, the case could be transferred to Circuit Court.

----------


## Teufel_Hunden

Could you imagine going to prison for 4 years just for having some steroids , that's such bull!

----------


## Kibble

Why would the lab be so important in this discussion? Controlled Deliveries can happen with any lab. He was busted because he was carrying his shit around outside his house.

----------


## pilotR1

like i said, this article was on google search. i would have posted the entire url to the article, but it has the lab name in the actual url, forum puts in **** and breaks the link...

----------


## thegodfather

> Could you imagine going to prison for 4 years just for having some steroids, that's such bull!


The guy got released ROR, he's not going to prison for 4 years, I doubt he will do any jail time at all... Fines and probation, thats it...

----------


## thegodfather

> Why would the lab be so important in this discussion? Controlled Deliveries can happen with any lab. He was busted because he was carrying his shit around outside his house.


Well the lab is important for a number of reasons. It is a rather large UGL overseas that quite a lot of bros use. In addition, their packaging techniques and return addresses are now going to be flagged and scrutinized, which customers of that lab would be wise to be aware of. The owner of that lab has served jail time twice I believe, but the lab is still running.

----------


## Kibble

Yeah I am about to use that lab too.......

----------


## pilotR1

I'm sure this would not be the first controlled delivery from this lab and i'm sure that LE has a pretty good idea about what is going on... it's the part of the game we all play and the risks we take.

----------


## Mooseman33

that lab has been anything but good for some time...

watch that shiow DEA, shit has me re-thinking everything..that grab the small guys all the time, then work their way up the chain...

be careful fellas, i dont need to remind everyone of what happened a few years back...

----------


## Hazard

> that lab has been anything but good for some time...
> 
> watch that shiow DEA, shit has me re-thinking everything..that grab the small guys all the time, then work their way up the chain...
> 
> be careful fellas, i dont need to remind everyone of what happened a few years back...


NO shit..... that show scares the crap outa me..... and they do a lot of it in JERSEY!

~Haz~

----------


## FranciscoG

You guys know if it is true that the guy that owns that lab has many arrest warrents out for him from different countries?

----------


## thegodfather

> You guys know if it is true that the guy that owns that lab has many arrest warrents out for him from different countries?


Yes its true. Although he is in countries where there are no extradition or MLAT agreements.

----------


## FranciscoG

Whatever country he is will have extradition with some country or another. Eventually if he pisses off the right country he will get his ass hammered.

----------


## Kratos

> Yes its true. Although he is in countries where there are no extradition or MLAT agreements.


Unless you're hiding in
Bhutan, Iran, Taiwan, or North Korea 
there isn't a 100% chance they won't extradite you anyway

I think when it comes to drug traffic, many countries are willing to cooperate as long as they have diplomatic relations.

"Senegal is one of the thirty two African countries that do not have extradition treaties with the United States. During the 1970s, Dominique Orsini decided to take refuge there as the result of a United States indictment charging him with involvement in a drug conspiracy. On arrival at the capital city of Dakar, Mr. Orsini was met by DEA agent Tryal and a local United States embassy official who persuaded the Senegalese authorities to put Mr. Orsini in prison, wherein he remained for a few weeks while arrangements were made between DEA agents and Senegalese officials. Eventually, he was escorted to Dakar airport and put aboard a flight to New York. The DEA escorts admitted that Mr.Orsini suffered injuries during the journey to the airport and further admitted that they had sedated him with an injection of Valium.

At about the same time that Mr. Orsini was subsequently arraigned at a New York federal court, a Newsweek article (August 16th, 1976) alluded to a host of instances of bribery of foreign officials by United States personnel in order to obtain physical custody of United States fugitives. A federal agent was quoted as saying:

"Clearly we have paid for some of these people. It might not have been a specific quid pro quo but we would give x dollars or x cases of ammunition to officials who helped get these people on planes.

Dominique Orsini alleged that bribery had taken place in Dakar, and he attempted to subpoena the federal official that had been quoted in the Newsweek article. The presiding judge, Judge Bramwell, deemed Mr.Orsinis request as irrelevant stating:

"Mere showing of bribery of foreign officials by American agents to obtain physical control and custody over a defendant in a foreign country is not sufficient to constitute a deprivation of due process of law."

When the Orsini case is contrasted with, for example, Brazils refusal to extradite train robber Ronald Biggs to the United Kingdom despite the existence of formalized extradition agreements between the two countries, one begins to wonder as to what precisely the rules and regulations governing surrender of fugitives may be."

If you aren't a citizen of that country, you could also be subject to deportation and likely to a country that does have a treaty.

----------


## FranciscoG

There was a child molester deported from Cuba to the US in the last six months... So as Kratos stated it happens.

----------


## Kratos

> There was a child molester deported from Cuba to the US in the last six months... So as Kratos stated it happens.


ha yeah castro's brother has hooked us up a couple of times by deporting fugitives.

But the US complains there are dozens they won't give us.

Among the U.S. fugitives Cuba has refused to hand over is former Black Liberation Army member Assata Shakur  also known as Joanne Chesimard  convicted in the 1973 killing of a New Jersey state trooper.

if you want to know who's chillin there
http://www.therealcuba.com/Page11.htm

----------


## 007bondman

Hey I am looking for a secure work out partner or possible source for work out extras, pill form please.

----------


## *west*

> Hey I am looking for a secure work out partner or possible source for work out extras, pill form please.


Are you for real

----------


## Matt

> Are you for real


You do realise he posted this nearly a year ago??

----------


## SlimJoe

> Hey I am looking for a secure work out partner or possible source for work out extras, pill form please.


Lol this is funny

----------

